# Umbrellas for Speedlights



## Ballistics (Mar 6, 2012)

What is the guideline to follow in regards to umbrella sizes? I know you want to have a larger umbrella regarding full length portraits, but how much larger?
I have 33" umbrellas right now, does the models height matter when purchasing new umbrellas?
Do speedlights have limitations to what size umbrellas they can fill?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a Paul C. Buff Parabolic Light modifier (48") I believe.

It works pretty well with a 430EX II or an AB800. Very nice even light.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it a shoot through or reflection style umbrella?

Edit: That brings up another question. When would I use the black covers for my umbrellas? I see the silver umbrellas, what is their purpose?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

The guideline for me is the bigger the umbrella, the softer the light. I have to compromise though, my 60 incher outside on windy day tends to pick up my assistant and take her away like Dorothy in KS.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 6, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Is it a shoot through or reflection style umbrella?
> 
> Edit: That brings up another question. When would I use the black covers for my umbrellas? I see the silver umbrellas, what is their purpose?



Tis  a shoot thru brother.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2012)

Silver backed will generally have a harder light than white at the same distance.  But I use silver too.  Also for matching sunsets and tungsten ambient I'll use a gold backed umbrella


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 7, 2012)

Is there too big of an umbrella for a speedlight?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Is there too big of an umbrella for a speedlight?



I'd say once the umbrella has reached the spread of the light produced by the speedlight, anything larger is too big.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 7, 2012)

There can be, yes.  Ideally, the umbrella should be situated such that the light fills it, but does not 'spill' out the sides.  It's fairly easy to test this, simply take a picture of the umbrella with the flash in place.  You will see the hot circle and as long as that takes up pretty much the whole umbrella, you're set up correctly.  If' it's smaller than the umbrella, than move the umbrella further away from the speedlight.  If you can't do that, then the umbrella is too large.  That said, better too large than too small (in most cases anyway).


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 7, 2012)

Tyler, what do you normally use that 48" umbrella for? Would 48" be ideal for a full length portrait?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:
			
		

> Tyler, what do you normally use that 48" umbrella for? Would 48" be ideal for a full length portrait?



Yeah, I've used it for full length portraits. It's pretty versatile IMO. Not too big and not too small.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shoot through- soft, diffused light. 

Reflective umbrella- lighting grenade. 

Use smaller umbrella's for portraits, and larger ones for full body shots. The diameters seem to have been covered already. You can follow the same rules for soft boxes as well.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Speaking of speedlights and umbrellas, on a reflective umbrella with a black back, does the speedlight need to point directly at the center of the umbrella where the bar attaches to the fabric for the light to reflect evenly, or is it okay for the speedlight to point half way or less from the center of the umbrella to the outer edge?

Just curious becuase my speedlights never seem to point directly at the center of the umbrella.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 7, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Speaking of speedlights and umbrellas, on a reflective umbrella with a black back, does the speedlight need to point directly at the center of the umbrella where the bar attaches to the fabric for the light to reflect evenly, or is it okay for the speedlight to point half way or less from the center of the umbrella to the outer edge?
> 
> Just curious becuase my speedlights never seem to point directly at the center of the umbrella.



If you have your adapter right it will point closer to the center. If you don't, it'll point more towards the outer edge of the umbrella


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 7, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are a gentleman and a scholar... and apparently a upcoming rap artist.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 7, 2012)

I really do learn a lot on these forums.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> Is it a shoot through or reflection style umbrella?
> 
> Edit: That brings up another question. When would I use the black covers for my umbrellas? I see the silver umbrellas, what is their purpose?



I didn't see these other questions you asked being answered.. so here goes!

When using your umbrellas for bounce / reflective, the black covers make them more efficient by reducing light loss

Silver umbrellas provide a more "specular" light... more constrasty, more defined highlights....  a less diffuse reflection of light, as it were!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of speedlights and umbrellas, on a reflective umbrella with a black back, does the speedlight need to point directly at the center of the umbrella where the bar attaches to the fabric for the light to reflect evenly, or is it okay for the speedlight to point half way or less from the center of the umbrella to the outer edge?
> ...



So it sounds like I need to check my adapter and make an adjustment.  I thought it was set up correctly.  Thanks.


----------

